# My Latest Build



## Philjoe5 (Feb 22, 2008)

Heres a picture of my latest build, an oscillating rotary valve steam engine, 







It might look familiar. I posted a pic/vid of my first build of this model last December. This is actually my third completed model of this engine. You can view other pictures at 

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/philjoe5/Mill Engine 3C/

I like to play around with different cutting techniques and materials. The version pictured here has a more bling due to the use of aluminum bronze for many exposed parts. Now its fun to observe and compare the different characteristics of each version. Theres a video for your viewing pleasure at:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3vyLkCqnNY[/ame]

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done Phil!

I like seeing the slow runners.

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 22, 2008)

nice looking and great running engine phil ;D

i like the slow running engines as well, you can see the parts working.

more bling is good  8) :

chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Phil! That looks pretty good!

Eric


----------



## Bernd (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice looking engine there Phil. I bet that engine would sound sweeter on "steam" ;D

Bernd


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks Great. A friend of mine has one of these powering his miniature shop for years. It's always a good runner.

Frank


----------

